# Versa Hatch Won't Open



## thepopcornkernel (Jan 4, 2011)

Recently, the hatch on my 2007 Nissan Versa stopped working properly. It will not open and the audible click I normally hear when pushing the button on the hatch is no longer there. My only access to the back of the vehicle is by climbing over the back seat and manually pulling the switch on the hatch from the inside. From my research, I understand this is likely to be an electrical problem. I have tested all of the fuses (under the hood and next to the steering wheel) but they all appear to be in working order. Is anyone else experiencing this problem and does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Pull the finisher off and test the switch. Check that you have power and continuity on the ground side of the harness. Also put a jumper on the latch actualtor just to test that it's working. If it works after jumpering, and your power and grounds are good then all that leaves is the micro switch.


----------



## thepopcornkernel (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I will try that next. Do you have any hints on the best way to remove the finisher? The back of the hatch looks pretty well on there and I want to make sure I do not do anything incorrectly.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Those can be a bit tricky. when you get the plastic clips popped out you'll need to push the finisher up toward the glass to get the hooks to release. If you start tugging on it you WILL break the finisher, trust me I have done it myself.


----------



## AFVEGAS (Mar 29, 2012)

*2010 Nissan Versa Hatch Problem*

My electric hatch has also stopped working. Using emergency entry for now. Is this a common problem?


----------



## thepopcornkernel (Jan 4, 2011)

AFVEGAS, I know this does not help and may disappoint you, but I never got mine working again. Brought it in to Nissan and they said it would be $800 to fix it. Way too steep for me so I've been crawling in through the back door and clicking that emergency entry latch. Talk about a pain in the neck. Kind of discouraged from ever buying a Nissan again. When I asked why it even happens in the first place, the Nissan guy just said, "No reason. Just does."


----------



## AFVEGAS (Mar 29, 2012)

*Versa Hatch*

Luckily I still have a warranty...taking it there(Nissan Dealer in the Valley Auto Mall) tomorrow. Will post results when I get back.


----------



## John Bush (Oct 28, 2016)

*2010 Nissan Versa Hatchback wont work right*

I just bought a 2010 Nissan Versa.
I am having trouble with the Door lock on the Hatchback.
It would latch but not lock.
So I opened the cover on the Hatchback and found someone had installed a jumper wire.
From the ground wire to the car body.
When I unhooked it, The door will lock but not unlock.
Any Ideas?


----------

